

Ask HN: Montreal meetup? - codedivine

Anybody interested in meeting up sometime in November for talking about technology, programming or whatever holds your interest?<p>edit: You can leave a comment here or you can find my email in my profile too. My primary area is compilers but I am interested in tech and science in general so meeting up with similar people will be cool.
======
igrekel
This time of the year is extremely busy for me but I'd try to join.

~~~
codedivine
Great. Keep in contact and drop me an email at my hn id on gmail. I will
update you if something starts.

